# New Dude and Buck Pictures



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

The one of Dude's teeth are before raw. Only a few months on raw and they look 10 times better than they did.

I have the new ones here somewhere...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Here's the one we took a couple of weeks ago.





















I took these of Buck just a little bit ago. This is the immense patience of a dog who's true love is food.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

His teeth are getting much better. Now I'm not sure that that is not cruel and unusual punishment for a hound dog, as much as they love there food. His eyes to cute and how he shines.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

WOOOT!!:biggrin:

My favorite Bluetick and Smooth Collie!!:happy:

LOVE seeing your boy's pictures!!! We REALLY need to get them together somewhere for actual play time!LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Buck sure has grown! He's starting to grow into those ears LOL he is just adorable.

Dude is cute as well!! Collies are awesome ;D


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't believe how he has grown! He was such a wee little pup not that long ago!! Great pics of both of them!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Buck has gotten huge! He is too cute. Duke's teeth have improved soo much!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, guys. Yea, Dude's teeth were pretty bad. Our vet (not the raw one) wanted us to brush them... That was going to take years to make any noticeable change! Our raw vet suggested to take a spoon to Dude's teeth to scrape off some of the really thick stuff on the bigger teeth (not the small ones in case it slipped and hurt his gums) if we could keep him from squirming, which he would sit still for. It is REALLY thick. Before we started on kibble, I was considering scheduling him for a dental and just sucking up the fact that it would cost our next few paychecks! Now, I'm just going to let the bones take care of it.


----------

